# When is a cyclist not a true cyclist?



## gavroche (3 Jan 2013)

On my travels, either by car or cycling, I see many people riding bikes in all sorts of gear. Some ride old decrepit MTBs with jeans and anorak on, others are dressed "properly", by that I mean wearing proper cyling gear, with or without helmet, others get off and walk as soon as they come to some sort of incline, etc... So what is the criteria for being a "proper cyclist"?
I regard the former ( old decrepit MTBs) as only occasional cyclists who use their bikes only as a mean to get from a to b , but have no other real interest in cycling really.
What do you think?


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Jan 2013)

A Cyclist, being in possession of a working bicycle. Now being a serious cyclist could be a bit more ambiguous........I beleive there was a forum for Serious Cyclists a while back.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2013)

A proper cyclist will wear lycra and be clipped in on every ride.

















That will liven things up


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2013)

The huge majority of the population have little interest or knowledge in the "gadgets" they use in their day to day life, whether it is a bike, a car, a fridge, a computer, a calculator, an electric kettle or a Bic Biro.

Is Steven Hendry not a true snooker player if he doesn't know the chemical composition of his balls?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (3 Jan 2013)

Why do you feel the need to pigeon hole people?.

I own a bike and ride bikes but I would never class myself as a 'cyclist'..


----------



## MattHB (3 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> A Cyclist, being in possession of a working bicycle..


 
this.. unless you push it more than you ride it


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 Jan 2013)

Anyone who rides a bike is a cyclist, last year on the Isle of Skye sportive i rode round the island chatting with a chap on an old MTB with slick tyres, his butties bungied on to a home made rack, he was wearing a t shirt and baggy shorts and was in his 60's.
It turned out he was a Canadian who had stayed here after visiting his sister, and had been cycling for 40 odd years , visiting almost ever part of the British Isles, and had never worn "Proper" cycling gear and never had a "Proper" road bike.
After 70 miles i told him id see him at the finish as i was knackered and he looked like he had just started.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jan 2013)

A cyclist's chain is never slack?


----------



## derrick (3 Jan 2013)

gavroche said:


> On my travels, either by car or cycling, I see many people riding bikes in all sorts of gear. Some ride old decrepit MTBs with jeans and anorak on, others are dressed "properly", by that I mean wearing proper cyling gear, with or without helmet, others get off and walk as soon as they come to some sort of incline, etc... So what is the criteria for being a "proper cyclist"?
> I regard the former ( old decrepit MTBs) as only occasional cyclists who use their bikes only as a mean to get from a to b , but have no other real interest in cycling really.
> What do you think?


I used an old mtb for years for commutting and getting from a to b, track suit bottoms and t shirt but i always had a best bike that gets used every weekend lycra. i think i am a proper cyclist.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2013)

I still think of myself as a (true?) cyclist even though I haven't ridden a bike since July 22nd 2012! 

I don't know what I would do if it turned out that I was never going to be well enough to do a decent bike ride again ... Hopefully that won't be the case, so maybe I am just a 'true cyclist' who is taking a long rest!


----------



## Sandra6 (3 Jan 2013)

My work mate cycles what appears to be (to the untrained eye) a decrepit mtb, and wears jeans and a jacket. I wouldn't dare tell him or his similarly clad mates they weren't "proper" cyclists. 
I think anyone with a bike is a cyclist, unless they are a chav and have probably nicked it.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (3 Jan 2013)

A true cyclist can appreciate any form of cycling, from the commuter scraping by on an old BSO in all weathers, to the Tour riders on their carbon wonders
There will always be someone who has spent loads but hardly uses their cycle, and then others doing thousands of miles on their faithful old tourer. All doing it because they are cyclists, and lovin' it


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2013)

gavroche said:


> I regard the former ( old decrepit MTBs) as only occasional cyclists who use their bikes only as a mean to get from a to b , but have no other real interest in cycling really.
> What do you think?


I am properly improper according to your definition, but to my non cycling friends I am a crazy all weather cyclist. May they never read cycle chat, or I'm rumbled!


----------



## PoweredByVeg (3 Jan 2013)

User13710 said:


> I can't believe this tired old stuff is being trotted out again. A cyclist is someone who rides a bike. Would anyone waste any time debating who is or isn't 'a true driver'? There's only limited space on the internet you know, so let's not be filling it up with this rubbish.


Spoken like a true cyclist


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2013)

Bah humbug.


----------



## snorri (3 Jan 2013)

Everyone who cycles is a cyclist, but some cyclists are enthusiasts.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Jan 2013)

User13710 said:


> I can't believe this tired old stuff is being trotted out again. A cyclist is someone who rides a bike. Would anyone waste any time debating who is or isn't 'a true driver'? There's only limited space on the internet you know, so let's not be filling it up with this rubbish.


 
does that make me not a true driver because I don't own a car?


----------



## Sara_H (3 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I still think of myself as a (true?) cyclist even though I haven't ridden a bike since July 22nd 2012!
> 
> I don't know what I would do if it turned out that I was never going to be well enough to do a decent bike ride again ... Hopefully that won't be the case, so maybe I am just a 'true cyclist' who is taking a long rest!


Same for me, not been able to cycle since I was taken unwell at the end of November (we should have a CC sick/rehab thread).
Before that however I have used various (mostly mountain bikes) as everyday transport in my everyday clothes for about 15 years, and feel passionate about it.
I am a proper cyclist.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Jan 2013)

i think the distinction between 'proper' or 'serious' cyclists and 'other' cyclists is a bit pompous... a lot pompous actually... how do you define a proper driver? one who wears an all-in-one one racing suit whilst driving a Suberu?


----------



## i hate hills (3 Jan 2013)

The old mtb i use is ten years old and i love it to bits. I use it on the road, woodland tracks etc, i have thought about crossing over to the road bike side and may well do in the future, but for now i'm plodding along and enjoying every minute. I dont consider myself any less of a cyclist just because i dont own a roadie or clad myself in lycra after all traffic will toot and swerve and drivers swear at me just as much as they will at the faster road bike users. Sermon over.


----------



## Paddygt (3 Jan 2013)

On my daily commute to work I have to go through three main roundabouts on the journey the first one of these is within a few hundred yards of where I live.

While waiting for traffic to come on my right I noticed a cyclist amongst the traffic. This guy really look the part. Clad entirely in black apart from his silver helmet. Black shorts, black tights, black jacket and a super looking bike. He must have been at least 6' tall and really looked the part, Slim, athletic, powerful, in other words, everything I was not.

As he drew level with me things went into slow motion like they do in the telly adverts. His head turned towards me as he drew level and I saw a barely detectable nod, I nodded back. Then things returned to normal speed again as he effortlessly powered away. One more car to go past and I followed in the hope of catching him up.

Some hope, he was doing fifty yards to my five, puffing and wheezing I stopped trying but continued to watch this vision of poetry in motion rapidly disappear into the distance.

Sulking, I finally arrived at work and locked my bike in the cage. Why is it that some people have everything and others, well, what do they have? I took the lift up the two floors to where my office was still thinking of this cycling Adonis that had so easily left me behind. How can it be that I couldn't get near to keeping up?

Sadly, the mirrored wall in the lift gave me the answer I was looking for. Before me stood a five foot nine, in all directions, 61 year old bloke with a rucksack full of junk on his back and a big, thick fleece lined walking coat that weighed more than that blokes bike. 

I was never going to get into his shape but, just for a second, in slow motion, that immaculate cyclist gave me a barely detectable nod. Just for that split second he acknowledged me as a fellow cyclist.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2013)

i hate hills said:


> after all traffic will toot and swerve and drivers swear at me just as much as they will at the faster road bike users..


----------



## Muddyfox (3 Jan 2013)

User13710 said:


> I can't believe this tired old stuff is being trotted out again. A cyclist is someone who rides a bike. Would anyone waste any time debating who is or isn't 'a true driver'? There's only limited space on the internet you know, so let's not be filling it up with this rubbish.


 
Absolutely spot on


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2013)

i normally ride on average about 6 miles a working day and have at least 5 roadworthy bikes and sometimes as many non roadworthy ones , i enjoy cycling and doing some basic repairs and re comissioning ................ does this make me a cyclist or not ?

i do not really care because i enjoy my bike use no matter what use it is or what i am riding


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jan 2013)

We are all considerate humans, apart from thread starters from Wales*




*JOKE


----------



## summerdays (3 Jan 2013)

All are cyclists but there are some I'd rather who weren't (generally those that give cyclists a bad name).


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Jan 2013)

snorri said:


> Everyone who cycles is a cyclist, but some cyclists are enthusiasts.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jan 2013)

You are a true cyclist if you have joined London Dynamo. Everyone else is a pitiful specimen and a hopeless loser. Simple.


----------



## chewy (3 Jan 2013)

If you like bikes your a cyclist. I cleaned and fettled my lowly £300 bike (now two years old) for 3 days and stood back afterward and felt love for the beast.

Also enjoy the nod between cyclists lol


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2013)

A true cyclist is someone who loves their bikes and gets a kick out of riding them.

A cycle rider is someone who wobbles to work on an Argos special, probably with no lights, and probably detests every moment in the saddle and would really like a car but can't afford one.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Jan 2013)

User13710 said:


> I said that


you did! half the time i don't read the other posts until after I've stuck my oar in


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> A true cyclist is someone who loves their bikes and gets a kick out of riding them.
> 
> A cycle rider is someone who wobbles to work on an Argos special, probably with no lights, and probably detests every moment in the saddle and would really like a car but can't afford one.


 
I think you've summed it up perfectly there... maybe take the plural off 'bikes', but... 

thread locked!


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2013)

Why thank you kind Sir.

Any true cyclist would also aspire to own bike's' but sometimes the evil Gods console to prevent this, but it never stops a true cyclist dreaming.


----------



## doug (4 Jan 2013)

A "true" cyclist is a cyclist that knows how to true a wheel, the rest are just buckled cyclists


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Jan 2013)

Paddygt said:


> On my daily commute to work I have to go through three main roundabouts on the journey the first one of these is within a few hundred yards of where I live.
> 
> While waiting for traffic to come on my right I noticed a cyclist amongst the traffic. This guy really look the part. Clad entirely in black apart from his silver helmet. Black shorts, black tights, black jacket and a super looking bike. He must have been at least 6' tall and really looked the part, Slim, athletic, powerful, in other words, everything I was not.
> 
> ...


Actually I did raise a finger as well as I wasn't in a rush that day.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Actually I did raise a finger as well as I wasn't in a rush that day.


 
Which finger was it?


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Jan 2013)

All cyclists ride bicycles, but not all bike riders are cyclists.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2013)

Anyone who turns their bike upside down to fix a puncture isn't a propper cyclist !  There said it !


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Anyone who turns their bike upside down to fix a puncture isn't a propper cyclist !  There said it !


 

Ach! the thought of it!


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Anyone who turns their bike upside down to fix a puncture isn't a propper cyclist !  There said it !


 
LOL, this is bound to confuse many and many will argue otherwise, but those of us who take the wheel out with the bike right way up will always know we are doing it right!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Jan 2013)

gavroche said:


> On my travels, either by car or cycling, I see many people riding bikes in all sorts of gear. Some ride old decrepit MTBs with jeans and anorak on, others are dressed "properly", by that I mean wearing proper cyling gear, with or without helmet, others get off and walk as soon as they come to some sort of incline, etc... So what is the criteria for being a "proper cyclist"?
> I regard the former ( old decrepit MTBs) as only occasional cyclists who use their bikes only as a mean to get from a to b , but have no other real interest in cycling really.
> *What do you think?*


 
Today I'm clipped in and lycra'd up to the gills on a drop bar skinny wheel beast, tomorrow I'm off to see a pal and will be in 'normal' clothes and shoes on a big heavy urban load lugger that has duck tape on the bars and frame and a little teddy bear zip tied to the front fork.
My last MTB cost me £40 to buy and get running nicely again and it looked like it was only worth £40, but it was a hoot for hooning round on with the dogs and kids and commuting over the fields. Despite looking like a piece c**p it still got nicked.

I've got a profile on here and other cycling forums and a lot of my twittering is cycle based, am I only allowed those on the days when I've been on what would be considered a proper bike by the snobby types?

*criteria for being a proper cyclist you have legitimate access to and can ride a bike.*


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jan 2013)

Paddygt said:


> On my daily commute to work I have to go through three main roundabouts on the journey the first one of these is within a few hundred yards of where I live.
> 
> While waiting for traffic to come on my right I noticed a cyclist amongst the traffic. This guy really look the part. Clad entirely in black apart from his silver helmet. Black shorts, black tights, black jacket and a super looking bike. He must have been at least 6' tall and really looked the part, Slim, athletic, powerful, in other words, everything I was not.
> 
> ...


 
Where was this? I don't remember nodding to you.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Anyone who turns their bike upside down to fix a puncture isn't a propper cyclist !  There said it !


 


Anyone who spends more time cleaning bikes than riding them isn't a proper cyclist.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jan 2013)

I'm a C word.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Anyone who spends more time cleaning bikes than riding them isn't a proper cyclist.


 
Fossy is a preservationist!


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Anyone who spends more time cleaning bikes than riding them isn't a proper cyclist.


 
You turn your bike upside down.....  Na na na nah !

10 minutes cleaning a day vs 75 minutes riding ! There !


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Fossy is a preservationist!


 
I had to double check that !  Thought you might be hinting at my age !


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> I had to double check that !  Thought you might be hinting at my age !


 
Fossil is prehistoric!


----------



## wiggydiggy (4 Jan 2013)

*When is a cyclist not a true cyclist?*


When they are not on a bicycle.


----------



## adamhearn (4 Jan 2013)

lol, what a thread  Those who wear team kit, have flash bikes are serious about their image but no more a cyclist than those who are on "decrepit mountain bikes with jeans"


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Jan 2013)

adamhearn said:


> lol, what a thread  Those who wear team kit, have flash bikes are serious about their image but no more a cyclist than those who are on "decrepit mountain bikes with jeans"


 
a proper cyclist would never dress the part, just like a proper cleaner doesn't dress like this...


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jan 2013)

MontyVeda said:


> a proper cyclist would never dress the part, just like a proper cleaner doesn't dress like this...


 

Mine does!


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2013)

When is a cyclist not a true cyclist?

Don't know.

The lady I saw yesterday battling her way home from shopping on a bike shaped object with Tesco bags on the handle bars. A true cyclist.

The lad on a BMX with the saddle low, his bare arse was dragging along the ground. A true cyclist.

The yobbo in a hoodie carrying the his mate on the bars on some old two wheeled crate with one flat tyre. A true cyclist.

The young mum cycling back from the school run, on a bike with a very rusty chain with a toddler in the child seat. A true cyclist.

The three 10/11 year old boys outside Costa coffee in Brackley a couple of weeks ago showing off on unicycles on the piazza. True cyclists one and all.

The old bloke I see nearly every evening on the way home from work in all weathers in a high vis jacket pedalling with his heals. A true cyclist

The 45 year old Rapha wearing poseur with a 5.5K carbon beauty gathering dust on a hook in the garage. A true cyclist.(well he could be one day).

The two boys next door with their Halford kids Mountain Bikes strewn across the drive most of the time. True cyclists.

The nutter who cycled round the world in record time. A true cyclist.

The Community Support Officers cycling around the town trying to do a job no-one wants them to do. A true cyclist

London Bike Paramedics. True cyclists.

All of them ride a bike, all them in my opinion true cyclists.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Jan 2013)

I am not a true cyclist so you lot have got no chance


----------



## lukesdad (4 Jan 2013)

lukesdad said:


> I am not a true cyclist so you lot have got no chance


True cyclists do not post on internet forums


----------



## Gary E (4 Jan 2013)

Never judge a cyclist by what he's riding! Lots of us have our Sunday best bike and our get you to the shop bike. I have a couple of in-between rides too.
I also have an assortment of cycling clothing in various colours and for various weather conditions, non of which I'd put on if I was just popping to the shops!
Being a cyclist isn't about the bike (sure I've heard that somewhere before) it's all about the attitude


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Where was this? I don't remember nodding to you.


Oi!, been there done that [and I live near Peterborough], I'm not sure you are over 6ft either, so there!


----------



## Kins (4 Jan 2013)

Dave 123 said:


> We are all considerate humans, apart from thread starters from Wales*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Watch it!  

Only recently got back into riding a bike and wouldn't call myself a cyclist. Just a bloke who rides a bike. The day I wear lycra on a bike, without it being under something else, and don't feel weird about it I might call myself a cyclist.


----------



## Alan Frame (5 Jan 2013)

When is a motorist not a true motorist ? When s/he also rides two wheel transport so is by definition more aware, intelligent and a generally good egg.


----------



## BrazingSaddles (6 Jan 2013)

From commuting 60-80 miles a week, plus weekend rides, to now rarely getting out and about (17 miles t'other day gave me a sore arse!) - am I still a cyclist?!!!


----------



## MissTillyFlop (6 Jan 2013)

gavroche said:


> On my travels, either by car or cycling, I see many people riding bikes in all sorts of gear. Some ride old decrepit MTBs with jeans and anorak on, others are dressed "properly", by that I mean wearing proper cyling gear, with or without helmet, others get off and walk as soon as they come to some sort of incline, etc... So what is the criteria for being a "proper cyclist"?
> I regard the former ( old decrepit MTBs) as only occasional cyclists who use their bikes only as a mean to get from a to b , but have no other real interest in cycling really.
> What do you think?


 
I think the real question is "What is a TRUE cyclist anyway?"

I'm a person who happens to be on a bicycle and enjoys it. I don't see myself as being part of any sort of elite club or anything.


----------



## Onthedrops (6 Jan 2013)

I'm a newbie to cycling. Does that make me an Apprentice Cyclist?

Seriously, re the OP. Bit of a ridiculous statement which positively screams snobbery! Does it really matter what bike you ride? Does it really matter if you are not lycrad up top to toe? At the moment I own a cheap pair of padded lycra shorts. They are worn beneath my trackies. A pair of trainers on my feet, compression top, poly footie shirt and a windproof jacket topped off with a Specialized lid. A bit of a mish mash. Thing is, I aim to build up my cycling wardrobe gradually as I simply cannot afford to adorn myself in lycra, clipless shoes etc. All in good time.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jan 2013)

I cycle, therefore I am.


----------



## Kins (6 Jan 2013)

TBH I look a bit of a tramp on a my bike. It definitely looks better than I do. Some lycra clad bods look at me strangely but I always nod my head in acknowledgement, and most of the time get a nod back.

Probably bike snobs out there, usually are for what ever hobby you take up, but long as they don't interfere (oh eer) with me I am quite happy being the Compo of my local area.


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Jan 2013)

If you are are cyclist when *not* riding a bike, maybe then you are a true cyclist?


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Jan 2013)

Time for an explanation - 'I am a Cyclist'


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Jan 2013)

if you choose to ride a bike you are a cyclist,

in the same way as if you leave your house with the express purpose of running, you are a runner.... if you run when your about to miss the bus, you are nothing more than late


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jan 2013)

I play electric bass but I am not a musician. Go figure.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Jan 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I play electric bass but I am not a musician. Go figure.


 
Really, why is that?... if a tune resonates from the instrument then I would determine that your a musician because you have the skill to do that, strumming on it alone does not make a nice noise.
In the same way that to be a cyclist you need to have the skill of balancing on a bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Really, why is that?... if a tune resonates from the instrument then I would determine that your a musician because you have the skill to do that, strumming on it alone does not make a nice noise.
> In the same way that to be a cyclist you need to have the skill of balancing on a bike.


Being a musician requires a mindset, a certain state-of-mind. It requires that making music is your 'thing'. It requires you to say "I'm a musician". That requires definition, your own self-definition and the definition of others as to what a musician says and does and how they behave.

Playing bass just requires some technical skills, a bit of music theory knowledge, muscle memory and a strong sense of rhythm. One can quite happily play bass to a good level without ever becoming, or wanting to become, a musician.

All my children can ride bikes. None of them are cyclists.


----------



## srw (7 Jan 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I play electric bass but I am not a musician. Go figure.


If it needs an electric bass it's not music...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jan 2013)

srw said:


> If it needs an electric bass it's not music...


There's Music and there's music donchaknow. 

Even some orchestra upright bass players are using amplification these days.

And in my gigging days I found transporting an upright bass by bicycle/bus/tube/train in London almost impossible.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Jan 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Being a musician requires a mindset, a certain state-of-mind. It requires that making music is your 'thing'. It requires you to say "I'm a musician". That requires definition, your own self-definition and the definition of others as to what a musician says and does and how they behave.
> 
> Playing bass just requires some technical skills, a bit of music theory knowledge, muscle memory and a strong sense of rhythm. One can quite happily play bass to a good level without ever becoming, or wanting to become, a musician.
> 
> All my children can ride bikes. None of them are cyclists.


 
Fair point, hope you don't mind me asking I was interested in your reasoning.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Fair point, hope you don't mind me asking I was interested in your reasoning.


not at all.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Jan 2013)

Think I sussed this one out when I was sitting in the car being taken to a bike shop to fix my bike on Saturday so I could ride the bike again on Sunday...

My husband summed up my thoughts exactly - how come if feels like it takes much longer to drive there than cycle there? the reality is that it takes 45 mins to drive to where we were going (only place with the part) whereas cycling it would have taken around twice that time by a more direct route, yet it felt like driving it took much longer than cycling it would have done!

Now I know I'm a true cyclist at heart! I can justify hours on a bike and claim it is quicker than the car when in reality it is not!


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Think I sussed this one out when I was sitting in the car being taken to a bike shop to fix my bike on Saturday so I could ride the bike again on Sunday...
> 
> My husband summed up my thoughts exactly - how come if feels like it takes much longer to drive there than cycle there? the reality is that it takes 45 mins to drive to where we were going (only place with the part) whereas cycling it would have taken around twice that time by a more direct route, yet it felt like driving it took much longer than cycling it would have done!
> 
> Now I know I'm a true cyclist at heart! I can justify hours on a bike and claim it is quicker than the car when in reality it is not!


 
Precisely, well put. We have this conversation in the car regularly and it always seems further when driving which just goes to show how much more enjoyable cycling is than driving. We often come up to Holmes Chapel to the outlaws [which I think is not far from you?] and nearly always bring the bikes up with us to justify the drive. Nothing worse than being in a car and seeing others on bikes.
It just occurred to me that the other thing that makes you a true cyclist is when you see another bike but don't notice who is riding it but rather what make the bike is, are they clipped in, what are they wearing. From a non cyclist point of view we must appear to be sad geeky anoraks. I promise to be more tolerant of others obsessions hobbies in the future.


----------



## Boris Bajic (8 Jan 2013)

I'm* not* a true cyclist. On a nice day I'll sit at the wheel on the way to various towns and cities 15-25 miles from home, thinking how I'd prefer to be riding.

When I'm riding those roads on a nice day, I'm jolly glad I'm not driving. 

In London, I find riding preferable in almost any weather.

But... When it's bone-achingly cold or skiddy-skiddy-muddy (farm gates) or pouring with the wrong sort of rain, I'd *always* rather be in the car.

In really poor weather I'd like to be telling a chauffeur where to take me, but I forgot to win the Lottery - which I don't do anyway.

I am not a true cyclist.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jan 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Precisely, well put. We have this conversation in the car regularly and it always seems further when driving which just goes to show how much more enjoyable cycling is than driving. We often come up to Holmes Chapel to the outlaws [which I think is not far from you?] and nearly always bring the bikes up with us to justify the drive. Nothing worse than being in a car and seeing others on bikes.
> It just occurred to me that the other thing that makes you a true cyclist is when you see another bike but don't notice who is riding it but rather what make the bike is, are they clipped in, what are they wearing. From a non cyclist point of view we must appear to be sad geeky anoraks. I promise to be more tolerant of others obsessions hobbies in the future.


 
yep - it's not far from here, my parents or where I went to school (for some of my time anyhow). Only thing for me, is that I can't go clipped in - I have to wear boots with special orthopaedics which have been made to fit them, and I cycle in them as well, so from that aspect I don't qualify as a "true cyclist", but I can't get my head around how I can even try to justify claiming 3hrs cycling is quicker than 90mins in the car!


----------

